# About the QA's and the QA Section



## webbie (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the Hearth.com Q and A section.
These are read-only question and answers we have gotten over the years. If you want to ask a question yourself, you cannot do it in this forum. Instead, navigate to the forum which best matches your topic and then "post new thread" in that forum with your discussion/question.

As you will see, this forum room contains almost 2220 Questions and Answers. You can sort or search them in various ways. Here are the basics:

1. Search this Forum
The search box on the upper right should have checked, as a default, to "search this forum only" - see the following picture.




2. List the threads in various order
At the bottom of the page in the center is a tab with the label "Thread Display Options" . This will allow you to display by various criteria, including the number of views, etc.



3. When you open any particular Q and A, you will see in the center top a link to the QA before and after the one you are looking at. This allows you to scroll quickly through the QA's with fewer clicks.



Note - if you find links which do not work or inaccurate information in any of the QA's, please use the report function to tell us about it. Make sure you include the URL (web address) of the particular QA you want to report. If you are not logged in and wish to make an edit or report, please send email to webmaster@hearth.com

Enjoy the QA.

PS. We are looking for a few good volunteers to edit, improve and add to the QA. Please send us a note if this might interest you!


----------

